# First Cheese Smoke



## chopper1 (Feb 2, 2016)

Yesterday I had the day off & decided to give smoking cheese a try.

I have a Smoke Vault 24 and found out that even with my burner on its lowest setting I couldn't keep the temperature below 118.

That was even with snow in the water pan and an additional snow filled pan below the rack that I was going to put the cheese on.

I ended up just starting a small fire in the chip pan and was able to keep the temp between 60 and 75 fairly easily.

I started the fire using a heat gun.

Outside temperature was 22 degrees when I started so I preheated the smoker using the propane burner, then turned it off & started my fire using Apple Chips and 1 or 2 Charcoal briquettes. Added more chips about every 30 minutes.

Smoked the cheese about 5 hours, let it cool & dry on the counter for awhile, then vacuum sealed the chunks.

I'll probably wait at least 3 weeks before trying it.













20160131_153933.jpg



__ chopper1
__ Feb 2, 2016


















20160201_103831.jpg



__ chopper1
__ Feb 2, 2016


















20160201_094238.jpg



__ chopper1
__ Feb 2, 2016


















20160201_095449.jpg



__ chopper1
__ Feb 2, 2016


















20160201_101944.jpg



__ chopper1
__ Feb 2, 2016


















20160201_164137.jpg



__ chopper1
__ Feb 2, 2016


















20160201_172819-1.jpg



__ chopper1
__ Feb 2, 2016


----------



## ndkoze (Feb 2, 2016)

Sounds like you need to invest in an A-MAZE-N cold smoker.

http://www.amazenproducts.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=12


----------



## chopper1 (Feb 2, 2016)

That would definitely make it easier.

I had no problem keeping the fire lit producing plenty of smoke while maintaining 63-70 degrees in the smoker.

Temperature outside was helpful too!

I will look into the 12" Tube Smoker though. Or just build my own.

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 2, 2016)

Nice job on the cheese!

Very resourceful!

Al


----------



## chopper1 (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks Al. I'm looking forward trying it in a few weeks.


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 3, 2016)

C1, good looking cheese!


----------



## phlogustus (Feb 8, 2016)

Good luck waiting to eat it. I have already broke into my batch and sampled a few blocks.


----------



## chopper1 (Feb 8, 2016)

LOL.....I know what you mean!

If was tough watching the Super Bowl knowing that cheese was sitting in the garage refrigerator calling my name.


----------



## driedstick (Feb 10, 2016)

Looks great it will be worth the wait,,I have some that I smoked 3yrs ago just waiting for the perfect moment. LOL 

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## redheelerdog (Feb 28, 2016)

Nice cheese, I wished I lived in the land of cheese for supply, and tons of it!

Nice


----------



## chopper1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Thank!! I just used some of the Smoked Cheddar in Jalepeno Poppers the other day. Wow....I don't think I'll ever use anything but smoked cheese in them again.
The Gouda turned out great too. I haven't tried the Pepper Jack or Vermont Cheddar yet.


----------

